
US vehicle efficiency hardly changed since Model T - vaksel
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn17506-us-vehicle-efficiency-hardly-changed-since-model-t.html
======
jakehow
Fuel efficiency has increased, the industry is just not always optimizing for
the miles per gallon metric.

The Model T 4 cylinder made 20hp. There are 4 cylinder motors today that make
200+hp and go 20+mpg in the vehicles they are used in. The fuel is obviously
being used more efficiently.

Additionally, modern engines and their exhaust systems control particulate
matter in exhaust to a much higher degree than ever before. These systems rob
efficiency from the actual energy output of the motor, but have been deemed a
metric that should be optimized ( by the general public and regulations).

------
krschultz
Great reporting, especially the part about the Model T's horsepower, weight,
and top speed vs todays cars. Not to mention safety. Strap a 20 horsepower
engine onto the lightest car with a 5 start crash test rating - it is doubtful
you can get any miles to the gallon since it would hardly move.

------
rottencupcakes
If it made economical sense, people would be clamoring for massively fuel
efficient cars.

But look at it as it is now: A hybrid car carries a premium over a normal car
of much more money than a hybrid owner could ever hope to recoup in gas
savings. That will change as the price of gas increases, which will happen
naturally as we run low on fossil fuels, which will push a switch to more fuel
efficient vehicles or alternative energy vehicles.

For now, there is no problem. I wish people would stop making noise about it.

~~~
philwelch
You're making the assumption that there's no negative externalities--such as
climate change or the inability to affordably produce plastics and other
durable petroleum products--that can be caused by continued high fuel
consumption.

------
hbouybf
But ranked by number of cup-holders there have been major improvements.

Anyway US car makers have realized the real secret to engineering success -
movie tie-ins. [http://www.autoblog.com/2009/07/22/2010-transformers-
special...](http://www.autoblog.com/2009/07/22/2010-transformers-special-
edition-chevy-camaro-unveiled/)

